# Vintage Sabatier re-handle project.



## K-Fed (Jan 24, 2012)

Dave, I've got a vintage Sabatier that needs some love, and a beautiful piece of dyed/ stabalized buckeye burl to re-handle it. Is this a project that you would be willing to take on? We can of course discuss this further via pm, or email. I just wanted to post the pictures as well and figured I'd kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes that looks like a nice project that I'd love to work on but I do have two issues...

1. I can only do this in the immediate foreseeable future if you have a rehandle coupon to use.

2. The wood has to be from a reliable source.


Thanks!
Dave


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 24, 2012)

The wood is from CraigStevenStudio and while I don't have a re-handle coupon I would be more than willing to simply hold on to them untill you are able to work on it. I'm in no rush to have this done. I love the work that you've done and would really like to have you do the work on this one.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 24, 2012)

Great! 

Then we should talk details in a PM, thanks


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh boy, does he get a discount for using Craig's wood? It's good for your portfolio, like a hot woman asking for a photo shoot. :film:


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 24, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Oh boy, does he get a discount for using Craig's wood? It's good for your portfolio, like a hot woman asking for a photo shoot. :film:



HAHAHAHA!!! If that's the case...I have a bit of Craig Stevens wood....nudge nudge...


----------

